# اسلوبك دليل مكانتك



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2007)

لكل فرد منا أسلوبه وبصمته ومكانته بالحياة و ليس بالضرورة أن تكون المكانة مرتبطة بالمنصب أو بالمكانة الاجتماعية أو ما شابه ذلك. فقد تكون المكانة هي المقرونة بالود والاحترام والحب والتقدير لمن حولنــــا .

الأسلوب المقصود هنــا.. هو طريقتك في التفكير .. في الحديث .. في النظر .. طريقة جلستك وقفتك .. نبرة صوتك .. ردود أفعالك .. وكل ما يعكس شخصيتك ..

°••.¸.•°°•.¸ ¸.•°°•.¸.•°

فنحن حين نتحدث نعطي الآخرين انطباعاً عنا إما إيجابياً أو سلبياً .. انطباع يكون نتيجة للأسلوب الذي تكلمنا به أو ظهرنا به أمامهم ... 

وكم من الأساليب التي تدخل الناس إلى قلوبنا بلا مقدمات و بفرح غامر .. وأساليب أخرى تجعلنا نغلق قلوبنا أمامهم من مجرد كلمة أو نظرة أو موقف أو ردة فعل معين ...

ومن الأساليب التي تحيّرنـا هو أسلوب الإنسان المزاااجي الذي يؤرجحك بين القبول والرفض ..

°••.¸.•°°•.¸ ¸.•°°•.¸.•°

دعونا نتوقف عند الأساليب التي تحجز لمن نتعامل معهم ، مقــاعد في قلوبنـا 
وحـدائق ومسـاحات خضراء مثلاً : إنسان يحترمك ويحبك ويستمع لك ويأخذ برأيك ..
عشت معه في الشدة والرخاء .. يحتوي ضعفك وقوتك .. قوله يطابق عمله ..
إن غبت ذكرك بالخير وإن حضرت هو كذلك .. كل ما يتعامل به معك لا يشير
إلا أن له أسلوب جميل وصادق وواضح في التواصل معك . 
أسلوب يجعله الأثير لديك وبالتالي لا مكان له إلا القلب ..

°••.¸.•°°•.¸ ¸.•°°•.¸.•°

وهناك من لا يسكن قلبه إلا الحقد والحسد لك .. أسلوب حديثه ونظراته يجعلانك تنفر منه ،
كل ما يشغله من أين لك هذا ؟ وكيف فعلت ذاك الأمر . يتغامز ويتلامز عليك ... 
يتفنن في تشويه صورتك بأساليب تناسب تفكيره المحدود وقلبه المظلم 
وبالتالي فأين ستكون مكانته إلا خااارج القلب .. 

°••.¸.•°°•.¸ ¸.•°°•.¸.•°

أمـا الإنسان المزاجي .. فهو الشخص المتعب الذي تأتي أساليبه من منطلق المزاج الذي يكون عليه فمثلاً: تبدأ معه حديثٌ ما فتجده يرد عليك بضيق وملل وكآبة ضارباً بعرض الحائط الـذوق واحترام المكـان الذي هو فيه والشخص ومن معهم وما إذا كان يسبب له أي إحراج أمامهم ...
طبعاً هذا أسلوبه إن كان متعكر المزاج ، ولكن إن كان مزاجه عال العال فأنت – محظوظ - لأنك ستجد هذا المزاجي.. رااايق يتحدث بكل ذوق واحترام ويبتسم ويتجاذب معك أطراف الحديث ويناقشك بطريقة تتمنى أن يطول بها النقاش ..

سبحان الله.. هناك من يعتقد أن من حوله لا يتأثر بما يجد من انفعالات متباينة وأنها لا تؤثر على مكانته وقربه منهم .. وبأن الشخص الذي أمامه ، يتعامل وفقاً لمزاجه وأهوائه هو.. وأن الآخرين سيبقون معه دائماً ...

فكم من العلاقات الإنسانية القريبة والبعيدة تفقد رونقها وجمالها ومصداقيتها بسبب الأساليب التي نستخدمها مع من حولنا .. أحياناً تكون سوء تقدير منا وأحياناً اعتقاداً بأن من يحبنا سيقبل وسيرضى وسيمر الموضوع .. وأحياناً أخرى تغشى الأنانية أبصارنا فلا نكترث بالآخر ونبدأ بسيل من الأساليب والتصرفات المؤلمة والتجاهل والإهمال وكأننا وحدنا من يعاني ...


أخـــــيراً :



تذكر أن أسلوبك في التعامل مع الآخرين يساوي مكانتك
فعلينا أن ننتبه لأسلوبنا.. ومدى تقبل الآخرين له ...

فـ كلمااا ارتقى أسلوبك ... كلمااا علت مكااانتك

الأسلوب الراااقي الذي يرضااااه عنــا ’’’

كلمات ومعانيــ أعجبتنيــ واحببتــ ان اضعها لكمــ 

ولكم مني.. أجمل التحيااا وأصدقهااا،،​


----------



## lousa188114 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

فعلا الانماط دي موجودة في الحياة وتقريبا كل الناس بتميل ان تصبح الشخص المزاجي بسبب ضعوط الحياة ومشاكلها 
ومرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

ميرسى يا حببتى يا lousa188114

على الرد وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## marnono2021 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

:99:
الموضوع رائع جميل قوىىىىىىىىى
فعلا اول مواجهه مهمة جدا لانها بتحدد نوع الشخصية
وطبعا الظروف اللى الناس كلها بتمر بيها بتخلى فى نوع من عدم التحكم فى الانفعالات
اشكرك على الموضوع الحلو ده
اذكرينى فى صلاتك يا كاندى
سلامممم                           :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

ميرسى يا marnono2021

وربنا معاكى ويوفقك يا حببتى​


----------



## fullaty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

اطلع من موضوع حلو ادخل فى موضوع احلىلا ربنا يباركلنا فيكى ويعوض تعب محبتك 
بجد انت قمر يا كاندى وموضعاتك زيك


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

ميرسى يا فيبى يا حببتى 

على كلامك الجميل ده

وربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

موضوع جميل جبتية منين يلا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أرزنا (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

سلام المسيح

من أين يأتي الاسلوب ؟ هل يولد مع الشخص ؟ ام يتعلّمه في العائلة والمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه؟


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

ميرسى يا مرمر ميلاد​


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسلوبك دليل مكانتك*

اكيد فى جزء بيولد مع الشخص 

والجزء التانى من الحياه

شكراااااااااااااااا يا سليمان

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

